# Speakers under Rs. 2000



## khandu (Oct 25, 2005)

My friend needs 1

tight budget.. i suggest him Altec Lansing 121i

Is there any other better speaker under 2000.. 

very tight budget...  :roll:


----------



## digitizen (Oct 25, 2005)

hey 

     there is a really good 4.1 speaker under 2000 . that is mercury sw1980 it is really good which has 4 sattelite speakers one sub woofer it even comes with fm tuner . it is really good . ive been usin  it for the past two years . all the best


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2005)

My advice would be to stay away from brands such as Mercury, Intex, etc. They simply do not match up to the likes of Altec, Logitech, or Creative. Also, no point in getting a 4.1 set. Either you get 2.1 or 5.1; but on a tight budget, it's better to invest in a good 2.1 set rather than in a cheap 5.1 solution. I don't know about the specific model you mentioned; but I'm sure it will be a decent set.


----------



## cvvikram (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes try to avoid such brands.....go for creative inspire 2.1 which costs u around 2000/-


----------



## khandu (Oct 26, 2005)

I think i would go with 121i


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 26, 2005)

yep, brands like mercury,intex usually offer psudo surround speakers. wot it means is that the rear speakers just replicate the audio from the front speakers.


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 26, 2005)

A 2.1 Creative or Altec Lansing is much better than a 4.1 Intex or Mercury solution.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 26, 2005)

khandu said:
			
		

> My friend needs 1
> 
> tight budget.. i suggest him Altec Lansing 121i
> 
> ...



Although you are on a tight budget spend 1k more and get Altec lansing atp3 which will blow away any 2.1 setup or even some 4.1 setups in terms of sound quality. You won't regret buying the atp3 trust me.


----------



## Padikkal (Oct 27, 2005)

I suggest Creative 2.1


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 27, 2005)

Dont go for Intex, Mercuray etc. You can go Altec Lansing, Creative, JBL, Harman Kardon etc.


----------

